# Ever have this?



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Tonight I must admit that I cooked a strange dinner. Fried dove hearts, mushrooms and onions on a pressed panini sandwich with pork fried rice.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

All sounds good except the fungus.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds good, just can it stay in a sandwich as you eat it? Even in a panini I think you'll need a cheese or something else to keep it all together

I'd add a nice melty cheese to the mix.

Think a Philly Cheese Steak. A lot of chopped items, the cheese keeps it all together.

Otherwise the good stuff is falling out all over.

Pick a mostly tasteless aged Mozzerella, Provolone, American cheese meant for binding and not much flavor, to a flavorfull sharp Cheddar or Blue Cheese.

I think Blue Cheese would be a good choice with the hearts.

But kids don't like sharp cheeses, so if it's a family meal think the former list.

Jim


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

PS... I saw this the other day...

"You're never really an adult until you like blue cheese."

Jim Gaffigan

Jim


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

Well shit. I guess some of us will never be adults


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Eaten deer heart, heck you'd need 1000 doves to eat enough hearts....


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I would have to forgo the mushrooms but the rest sounds excellent!! I've eaten my fair share of dove hearts. It was a "part" that didn't get wasted when my grandad was still around. Have you ever tried deep frying the skull. Cut them off right thru the eyes, batter and fry. Nice little crunch with a surprise inside...


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

No can't say I've ever crunched a dove skull. It's enough work just getting all the hearts.


----------

